

There is no shame in up-voting on Stack Exchange - kentf
https://twitter.com/kentf/status/598853414307688448

======
kentf
I realized that I commonly go to a page, get an answer, realized I am not
signed in, don't take the time to sign in, get a great answer and then leave.

That's a dick move.

Let's just be kind and up-vote the good answers.

